# Elite Energy 35 vs Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been looking to get a new bow. I spent my day yesterday trying every make and model possible and have narrowed it down to the the Elite Energy 35 and the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo. I really like each bow but right now I am leaning towards the Elite. I did not see a big enough difference from the Hoyt to justify the price.

What are your opinions on these bows? Why would the Hoyt be better than the Elite?

The Mathews Chill X Pro was a close third but i just like the way the Elite and Hoyt feel in my hand compared to the Mathews.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

from a price and weight perspective the Hoyt factor might be a closer comparison. having said that I have a carbon spyder and an elite answer. they are both awesome bows. 

The hoyt is better balanced and given carbon is lighter, probably a bit more tunable with the top yoke. let down is more controlled on the Hoyt. the elite let down is a bit wild. carbon also does not feel cold when hunting in November.

the Elite needed a bit more stabilizer help and thus was heavier. the Elite is a simpler bow to work on and once set is good to go. I am still leaning a bit to the elite being a bit more accurate a bow and that might be due to the weight.

I can shoot both really accurately and have shot out to 90-100 yards.

They are both great bows. I would never have paid full price for the carbon bow though. I have one because it was too good a deal to pass on.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have shot hoyt most of my life and recently picked up an elite synergy and I love it. It is lighter than my previous hoyt was and felt better in hand. I would say for the price you cant go wrong with elite. but then again I had nothing bad to say about my hoyt either. good luck with whichever route you decide to go both great bows.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Get the Elite and spend the extra cash on nice components. I test drove the 35 and wish I could have bought it. Sweet bow.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I decided on the Hoyt Nitrum 30. If you prefer a longer axle to axle, you could get the 34. This isn't a carbon bow, but the weight difference is less than a half of a pound I think. I love it. It shoots super smooth. It is also about 3 or 4 hundred dollars cheaper than the carbon spyder.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I ended up getting the Elite Energy 35 with a trophy ridge react pro sight


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice looking bow. I've not shot the Energy. I have an Elite GT500 and and Elite Answer. Nice bows. Mine are also Black.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

congrats! it will be a great bow.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where did you snag it from? Price?


Great looking setup


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Where did you snag it from? Price?
> 
> Great looking setup


I got it on Ebay. Guy said he only shot it about 100 times at a target in his backyard. The whole setup cost me $925. Im very happy with what I got it for. I had already planned on getting the Trophy Ridge React Pro and the QAD Ultra Rest so it made for an easy purchase.


----------

